
How to optimize cold emails - mondaine
http://blog.amplemarket.com/how-to-optimize-cold-emails/
======
xxdesmus
Step 1. Don't. Step 2. No seriously, just don't.

If you cold email me I'll make sure you're reported to the various anti-spam
organizations. Unsolicited "cold" emails (aka spam) are always a dumb idea.

